# What Flowerinf plant is this



## beehive (Jan 3, 2009)

russian sage i think.


----------



## volunteerguy (Aug 6, 2009)

or mexican sage


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

The best part is that it's a perrennial and comes back better every year. Very hardy. Deer don't care for it.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

It looks to me like Mexican sage.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Russian sage is "airy". Blooms on Mexican S are more dense.


----------



## keithmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

this is lavender


----------



## Reid (Dec 3, 2008)

Dave W said:


> Russian sage is "airy". Blooms on Mexican S are more dense.


Yes, also Mexican Sage does not have a divided leaf structure. The leaf in Coopcj7's pictures is not a Mexican Sage leaf.
Google Russian Sage and select 'images' and you'll see exactly the same plant and leaf structure in the close-ups (and bees too). Btw, Russian Sage is amazingly drought tolerant and a great plant for all of you that leave in the hotter parts of the country.
~Reid


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Reid said:


> ...Btw, Russian Sage is amazingly drought tolerant and a great plant for all of you that leave in the hotter parts of the country.


That is for sure. It manages to thrive and produce nectar with very little water. Many of the flowers had a brief or non-existent nectar flow this year. The Russian Sage has native bees and honey bees on it every day.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I have many of these planted in the front of my house. I see some honeybees on it, but mostly bumble bees. LOTS of bumbles.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

I just planted russian sage this year, and this looks just like it!
Jennifer


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

It is NOT Mexican Sage.

It IS Russian Sage, or Periskovia.

Bees love it, it makes an extremely low-maintenance, drought-tolerant shrub. :applause: Pretty colors, long blooming. Chop it off near the ground in the fall, and let it come back -- it blooms on new growth. Bunnies and deer avoid it. It will make fragrant honey, so think about whether or no you want that, or if you'll feed it back to the bees.

Enjoy.

Summer


----------



## cdowdy (Mar 12, 2008)

coopcj7 said:


> I have seen this plant several times now and each time there were almost as many honeybees as there were flowers.
> 
> I want to plant this around my garden
> 
> ...



RE: butterfly bush, Russian sage, smoke tree, or Perovskia atriplicifolia. Is a plant that really attacks bees but I have been told that the honey has an undesirable taste. Does any one know for sure if this is true or not?


----------



## letsrodeo (Jun 6, 2009)

keithmyster said:


> this is lavender


I would have to agree with lavender


i feel a barry comein on.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

letsrodeo said:


> I would have to agree with lavender
> 
> 
> i feel a barry comein on.


not any lavender i've ever seen...

This is lavender


----------



## keithmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

bhfury said:


> not any lavender i've ever seen...
> 
> This is lavender


there are many different kinds of lavender. The photo that was first posted is lavender. Just google lavender and you will see that this is lavender. I have a bunch of cuttings from lavender just like the posted photo.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

keithmyster said:


> there are many different kinds of lavender. The photo that was first posted is lavender. Just google lavender and you will see that this is lavender. I have a bunch of cuttings from lavender just like the posted photo.


I have to agree with one point there Keith.... there are many different types of lavander, but that is not lavander. This is Russian Sage.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Run your hand through the foliage and smell it. That should settle the sage/lavender debate...


----------



## keithmyster (Feb 23, 2009)

bhfury said:


> I have to agree with one point there Keith.... there are many different types of lavander, but that is not lavander. This is Russian Sage.


I see you are right


----------

